# Wanted: twenty inch wheel for Dahon



## Twenty Inch (6 Feb 2008)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=8511

See above thread.

My front wheel is irreparable. If anyone has one, I'd be delighted to exchange for beer tokens.


----------

